# New Planted Tank kit by Top-fin?



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

I had just seen that yesterday. Seems like a very nice-looking little nano tank. If the filter works well, there is plenty of good opportunities for lighting, given it is a short aquarium (9.5 inches high - 2 inches of substrate = 7.5 inches to substrate).

At that price there may be a lot of finnex-lover converts.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

not sure what would make this a planted tank kit? Its a nice rimless 5 gallon tank with built in filtration. I suppose you could turn it into a nice planted tank with the right light though.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like a decent alternative to the Fluval Spec V, but much better price.


----------



## Sarraa (May 17, 2015)

Sorry for the low quality pic, I'm uploading from my phone. 

I have this tank and I love it! The only thing I don't like about it is the top. It's just a solid glass piece with clips so it just hangs on top. I'll see if I can find a pic for you, I just left to go out of town so I can't just go snap a pic  It doesn't have the most attractive lid. The filter has worked fine for what I use it for, I actually modded the filter a bit, took the cartridge out and put a fluval sponge in it, then on the other side I put a bag of bio Max and a bag of Purigen. Surprisingly the filter space is pretty roomy. The light is okay, I wouldn't rely on it to grow any plants for you though. Maybe low light plants, but that's about it. The light is pretty bright though. 
I ended up buying an azoo flex mini led for it. 
The tank is different dimensions than the fluval spec V, it's shorter and wider. I prefer the longer skinnier tanks myself, so I just picked up a fluval spec V for $45 haha. 
Over all, it's a cute little tank that is decent for a simple planted tank.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you take the lid off permanently?


----------



## Sarraa (May 17, 2015)

You can take the lid off permanently, but I have a cat so that's not an option for me lol. Plus I have a betta and shrimp so I'm always afraid they're gonna jump out if I don't leave the lid on!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I have this tank as well for a rescue betta.

Over all I love it. I wanted one of the fluval specks due to it having a nice long look to it, but I hated that you could still see all the filter parts due to the glass being frosted and not solid black.

The light is really bright, not sure what the PAR is, but my green crypts, anubis, and some sort of rare nameless fern love it. 

The filter is quite, the light is touch activated, AND it' only has ONE plug for both the filter and the light. 

One of my old aqueon heaters fits nicely in the back compartment as well.


----------



## ladywyntir (Jul 3, 2015)

*Thank you!*



Kitsune_Gem said:


> I have this tank as well for a rescue betta.
> 
> Over all I love it. I wanted one of the fluval specks due to it having a nice long look to it, but I hated that you could still see all the filter parts due to the glass being frosted and not solid black.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I just rescued a Betta myself (someone left him in a dirty bowl in the garbage  ) and have been researching a 5 or 10 gallon tank setup. This thread convinced me to register to this very forum.

I have a male Betta (I named him Warren) and I probably won't be looking for tank mates, too risky. This tank seems like a perfect all in one solution.

Do you find that the filter is enough, or do you still go through water changes? I'm also looking to cycle the water through an aquaponics setup, but I have a lot more research to do.

Thank you and happy to see others rescuing fish (I rescue kitties too and they love watching Warren).

I have him in this little cage because that's all I could bring home at the time: Top Fin Aqua Scene 1 Gallon Desktop starter aquarium


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

ladywyntir said:


> Thank you so much! I just rescued a Betta myself (someone left him in a dirty bowl in the garbage  ) and have been researching a 5 or 10 gallon tank setup. This thread convinced me to register to this very forum.
> 
> I have a male Betta (I named him Warren) and I probably won't be looking for tank mates, too risky. This tank seems like a perfect all in one solution.
> 
> ...


You're an awesome human ladywntir roud:


----------



## ladywyntir (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you ^____^

I'd take in so many rescues so long as I have the room for them to live comfortably! <3 <3


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

This looks like a great value,but,is it possible to hide a heater in the filter compartment like the spec? and would you have to disturb everything to service the filter?


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> One of my old aqueon heaters fits nicely in the back compartment as well.


Kitsune answered this one for you already.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarraa said:


> You can take the lid off permanently, but I have a cat so that's not an option for me lol. Plus I have a betta and shrimp so I'm always afraid they're gonna jump out if I don't leave the lid on!


Blows my mind that you have shrimp with a betta. He doesn't eat them?


----------



## Sarraa (May 17, 2015)

AWolf said:


> Sarraa said:
> 
> 
> > You can take the lid off permanently, but I have a cat so that's not an option for me lol. Plus I have a betta and shrimp so I'm always afraid they're gonna jump out if I don't leave the lid on!
> ...


Not at all! He doesn't even pay attention to them. I've had snails and Otos in with him as well and he has always been fine


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

ladywyntir said:


> Thank you so much! I just rescued a Betta myself (someone left him in a dirty bowl in the garbage  ) and have been researching a 5 or 10 gallon tank setup. This thread convinced me to register to this very forum.
> 
> I have a male Betta (I named him Warren) and I probably won't be looking for tank mates, too risky. This tank seems like a perfect all in one solution.
> 
> ...



Mines heavily planted so between that and the filter the water stays stable. That's a good thing with CA's lack of water right now.


----------



## ladywyntir (Jul 3, 2015)

I can only imagine! Great job for the environment and your aquatic babies! ^_^


----------

